

All cameras are police cameras - hackerjam
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/11027/london-surveillance-cameras-third-wall/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from last month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582985)

